# Impulse 9 or FB1-4001??



## algea07 (Oct 1, 2010)

do you want the warp 9" or the impulse 9"?

i've heard people say that for high voltage go the warp 9 for low voltage go with the 4001. i cant remember why that was the case something to do with the way the motor was designed.

the fb1-4001 and the warp9 are essentially the same, according to the performance graph the ADC is slightly more efficient, 1-2% at low speed. but with the Warp " you'll get more voltage therefore more Kwh therefore more range.

basically a 9" motor is a 9' motor and you cant confidently point at one and say its the best one going around.

*Have you looked a Kostov motors they make good 9" motors and they are a lot cheaper then the warp 9 or the 4001.*

if you're looking to increase range you should be asking what is the best battery to go with.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Newbiee said:


> I'm trying to get as much range as possible.


then forget lead and go with Lithium.
MUCH better in he long run, better performance, lower weight, etc.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Newbiee said:


> Ok I'm converting a 92 Nissan *240sx* and im stuck between choosing the ADC *fb1-4001* or the WarP *Impulse* 9. I'm trying to get as much range as possible.
> Use 12 of the T1275 Trojan batteries for 144volts on the *FB1*? or 13 batteries for 156V on the *Impulse 9*? The goal is which one will be the most cost efficient and will provide more range. The EVcalculator is not providing this answer for me


Hi Newb,

I really don't think anyone has a tight enough model of either motor to simulate it to the point of differentiating range between the two. In other words, the choice between the two motors won't be seen in range all else equal. I think the Impulse9 is a tad smaller; therefore I'd go for the ADC. But it depends on the design constraints (space and budget and stuff like that). Most times a few pounds of motor pays off in the end 

Regards,

major


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

There is the WarP 9, the Impulse 9, and the ADC 9. The first one and the last one are pretty dang close to the same, they are designed to be interchangeable. 

The Impulse 9 is a different beast, it is designed as a shorter but larger diameter replacement to the ADC 8 inch motor, with the ability to handle a little more continuous current than the 8 it seeks to replace.


----------



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi guys thanks for your replies 
what im really trying to find out is, since the fb1 is used at 144v and the impulse can be used at 156v meaning i would have 1 extra battery. Between these 2 options would i be seeing any range increase from that 1 battery with an impulse9 and 156v's or will the extra size and efficiency of the fb1 motor end up giving the same range or even more without that extra 1 battery.


----------



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

i know the netgain impulse9 uses lower rpms than the fb1 and the evcalculator says thats bad for range apparently. but im a newb so i dont know and i dont trust that calculator thats why im asking


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I know the FB1 handles 156 volts just fine. John Wayland's Blue Meanie ran 13 Optimas (156 volts) for years with his ADC 9 inch motor.


----------



## algea07 (Oct 1, 2010)

so your options are.

-an impulse 9 with 13 batteries or 
-a fb1-4001 with 12 batteries

you can find the efficiencies here
impuse 9 graph
fb1-4001 graph

the first option has 8% more battery then the 2nd so it should go 8% further, but if you look at the efficiency of the two motors the impulse is around 8% less efficient. So it should end up being similar range.

so if these were your only two options then you'd go with the fb1-4001, because it has more power and higher efficiency.


----------



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

awesome thanks so much guys! i'll go with the fb1. Why don't i see more people using the fb1 at 156volts? im still afraid even though the blue meanie runs an fb1 at 156v i mean he's got a raptor controller, and maybe he modified his fb1?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Newbiee said:


> Why don't i see more people using the fb1 at 156volts?


I'm not sure, but I imagine because the Curtis 1231C is rated to 144V. 



> im still afraid even though the blue meanie runs an fb1 at 156v i mean he's got a raptor controller, and maybe he modified his fb1?


Hey Newb,

If range is your primary objective, 144 vs 156V is not the essential criteria. It is battery mass (well along with battery type which relates to energy density). And picking apart published motor curves for a few percent is likely also a waste of time w/r/t range. Those curves are typically not accurate to within +/- 5 or 10% anyway. The proper application and appropriate size of the motor are far more important that a few % points on some crappy plot drawn 20 years ago or chart of dubious origin.

Regards,

major


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Newbiee said:


> awesome thanks so much guys! i'll go with the fb1. Why don't i see more people using the fb1 at 156volts? im still afraid even though the blue meanie runs an fb1 at 156v i mean he's got a raptor controller, and maybe he modified his fb1?


 I would imagine 144V is so common is in large part due to the high percentage use of lead batteries. In my case I went with 144 because I couldn't find room for two more 6V batteries! My DC-DC and the Curtis 1231C can handle 180V. I was told the Curtis is built of 200V components. 

I'm now running a pack of 50 Calb cells that operate around 165V in the upper SOC range. Tomorrow I'm sending the controller off for an upgrade to 1000A but mainly it's to get some of the heat producing components upgraded to reduce heat buildup. My truck runs pretty strong with the upgrade to lighter batteries at a higher voltage. 

At interstate speeds though the Curtis without a finned heatsink at my voltage runs too hot thus I've been unable to really see what it will do. I've read about a mustang with a 156V TS pack and the Curtis 1231C hitting 95MPH and having more power on tap! I can't register speeds over 85 but I don't need all that, just want to be able to pass if needed, uphill!


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

algea07 said:


> do you want the warp 9" or the impulse 9"?
> 
> i've heard people say that for high voltage go the warp 9 for low voltage go with the 4001. i cant remember why that was the case something to do with the way the motor was designed.
> 
> ...


 
Hi can you tell me about Kostov k11 motor's peak kw? thanks.


----------

